# training two cockatiels



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

We are getting two baby tiels in the next few weeks once they start feeding on their own. 

We're hoping to have two males but without DNA testing of course there's no way to be perfectly sure. As far as I know, these babies are from the same parents. They are hand tamed but I'm just wondering whether there will be any difficulties in bonding with and taming them/teaching them tricks given that there are two of them and two of us (humans).

Also, some people seem to think that it's difficult to train/tame them unless you start them off intwo separate cages. Is this true?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can have them in the same cage...but you'll need to do training/taming with them one on one outside the cage, preferrably in another room. Reason is, they'll distract each other so they won't pay attention to you. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 This sticky has a lot of good tips on training. Clicker training is also very affective with tiels. Good luck and can't wait to see their pictures!!!


----------



## blinknsnowbunny (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you  all good advice


----------

